# Nanolex 09' Focus RS- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

After many delivery setbacks and booking re-arrangements my customer finally took delivery of his Frozen White Focus RS.
With the dealership being less than a mile from me, the car was driven direct with a mear 30 miles on the clock.
The dealer having been advised not to perform any pdi, it was dropped of for 2 days warts and all.

*Upon arrival.*
































































Firstly the car was pressure rinsed to remove as much muck as possible,










Alloys were cleaned using various brushes and Espuma Revolution, arches and tyres cleaned with BH Surfex HD,




























x2 applications of Megs APC applied through the foam lance and left to dwell for 5 mins or so,










Badges, shuts and panel gaps cleaned with APC and Envy detailing brushes,

















































Shuts pressure rinsed clean,










A 3rd application through the foam lance of Megs Hyperwash to lubricate the surface, washed using the 2 bucket method, Shampoo+ and [email protected] sponges,



















With the wash complete, vehicle pressure rinsed followed by a final rinse with an open flow to remove any remainding suds, then dried using Uber plush towels,

















At this stage the engine bay was given a wipedown,

















Plastics treated with 303 aerospace dressing, painted areas protected using Opti-seal,


























Fallout, metal filings and contaminents,



















Paintwork clayed to remove surface contaminents using Z-16 and for the heavier areas Sonus grey aggressive clay, this stage took a good 2 hrs to complete,



















Pad primed with a conditioner, Marring and light defects corrected using Megs 205 on a finishing pad, some areas requiring Menzerna 203s on a polishing pad via the rotary,




























Mirrors were not looking to great from the manufacturer,
After 1 set of polishing they were looking a lot better, needed another set after photo,

















Gloss black areas look great, but look at them the wrong way and they mark, caution taken when dealing with these areas with plenty of new microfibres used, polished with a 3m waffle pad and Megs 205,



















At this stage and the refinement complete it was 9pm and time to call it a night.

*Day 2.*

A 6 am start as I wanted to get the sealant down so it had 12 hrs curring time before the handover, firstly dusted down with the [email protected] tickle stick and then an IPA wipedown to remove any polishing oils,










Sealant of choice Nanolex Premium, applied using a double sided make-up pad to a 2ft squared area and immediately buffed of,




























Inner alloys and calipers sealed using Opti-seal and facias with Nanolex premium,

































Tyres, rubber trim and plastics dressed using Megs All seasons, applied then wiped with a MF to tone down the gloss,



















Interior then given a vac, plastics and trim wiped down, carpets, seats and leather protected with Nanolex fabric/leather sealant,



































Nanolex glass cleaner applied and removed leaving a squeeky clean surface and perfect base for applying Nanolex Urban glass sealant, this was left to cure for 15 mins before removing,



















Door seals treated with Gummi Pfledge,










Shuts sealed using Nanolex Basic,










Exhausts polished with Britemax final shine,










A few pics before pulling the car out for the final shots,





































*Finished results and typically grey sky's.*








































































































































Many thanks to Florian (Nanolex) for shipping out some replacement sealant at such short notice, excellent service.

Thanks for looking.:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that looks scary but beautiful at the same time, looks stunning but shocking it left the line with marks like it had, waite till pit viper and kev r around, they will be in rs porn land :lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work rob


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Lovely job there i do like those focus RS's


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Stunning car and great work :thumb:

Makes me want want want


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

top job


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

love these cars :argie:
great work as usual Rob :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

epic job on an epic car .
big:thumb: from me.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rob looks great in the afters, I had a blue one in last week and has been my most enjoyable detail of the year so far they have got a real presence:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely job Rob.

Stunning results from the Nanolex :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice, stunning:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice as always Rob, i wish my detailing 'studio' had a basket ball net.

Did a green one recently the colour is amazing in the flesh, just a shame the owner refussed me permission to take any pics.

Gav


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

great job, great car!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great Rob - genuine long life protection for the car as well :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice, great attention to detail and lovely results in the after pics there. :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, lovely finish!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice, love it in white. 

Stunning work as usual


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bet the owner was chuffed with the finish!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Rob well done.
Gordon


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking good rob, Is this a local RS? Ive seen a green one and a white one already. Infact i think the green one i've seen is the one ben from AMD posted up the other day.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

amazing work.Bet the owner will be happy:argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Excellent job there, looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice job Rob - Rs looks good in White


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i love these cars - nice detail!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work....

quick question: where do you get this stuff from:









Think I only ever see it being used in your details


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely work Rob - Car looks stunning! :thumb:

That was quite a bit to do on a new car!? 

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> cracking work....
> 
> quick question: where do you get this stuff from:
> 
> ...


Look for "1z Rubber Care Stick"


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work on a stunning car. I want some Nanolex Urban.

You can get Gummie Plledge from Autobrite :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice Rob. Glad it went well for you in the end. 

Watch your back mate; that's the last thing you need, a bad back! Take it easy.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks flawless!! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.:thumb:



Detail Ecosse said:


> Very nice as always Rob, i wish my detailing 'studio' had a basket ball net.
> Did a green one recently the colour is amazing in the flesh, just a shame the owner refussed me permission to take any pics.
> 
> Gav


Cheers Gav, I have a green one due in a couple of weeks so be nice to compare, never really understood why you'd be refused photo's if the essential are edited out?



dal23 said:


> Looking good rob, Is this a local RS? Ive seen a green one and a white one already. Infact i think the green one i've seen is the one ben from AMD posted up the other day.


Thanks Dal, It's fairly local, within 10-20 miles.
Need to get in touch regarding getting your calipers sorted.



Nanolex said:


> Lovely work Rob - Car looks stunning! :thumb:
> 
> That was quite a bit to do on a new car!?
> 
> ...


Many thanks Florian, I new white was going to be a challenge with the contaminents, with plenty of defects which was a little dissapointing considering it was straight of the production line with no dealer prep.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Rob


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

great job mate i am liking the white colour. Looking forward to my white one booked in later in month.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job mate

Baz


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Beautiful work!!!!!!*


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Look for "1z Rubber Care Stick"





Waxamomo said:


> Great work on a stunning car. I want some Nanolex Urban.
> 
> You can get Gummie Plledge from Autobrite :thumb:


cheers guys


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Lovely job, Rob. Quite like that car in white.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Stunning car & stunning work!!!!!! 

Job well done


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work and write up - stunning finish on the White :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Top class work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> great job mate i am liking the white colour. Looking forward to my white one booked in later in month.:thumb:


Thanks Paul, make sure you set plenty of time aside for the claying stage.



magic919 said:


> Lovely job, Rob. Quite like that car in white.


Thanks Tony, possible upgrade for Teresa?



fiestadetailer said:


> superb work Rob





Auto Detox said:


> Nice job mate
> 
> Baz





tdekany said:


> *Beautiful work!!!!!!*





-Mat- said:


> cheers guys





Stallion said:


> Stunning car & stunning work!!!!!!
> 
> Job well done





ahaydock said:


> Excellent work and write up - stunning finish on the White :thumb:





dsms said:


> Top class work!


Cheers Guys, your comments are much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## GhillieDhu (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome job on that lovely motor Rob..... Now looking forward to seeing mine look as good afterwards


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

GhillieDhu said:


> Awesome job on that lovely motor Rob..... Now looking forward to seeing mine look as good afterwards


Thanks Euan, been a little while since I last did a RX8, so looking forward to it, see you soon.:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice gloss for white Rob, a good thorough job


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

stunning car and job


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

You are just in a different league Rob. Fantastic work, but I seriously don't expect anything less from you. It never gets mentioned, you've got a lovely house, how did that S3 go from audi-sport?


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs (Oct 1, 2006)

What you didn't give me a call! lol
I'd liked to of had a butchers of that up close!
What was the paint like to correct compared to the Mk1?


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Stunning car and a great job.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cracking car, I want one :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> You are just in a different league Rob. Fantastic work, but I seriously don't expect anything less from you. It never gets mentioned, you've got a lovely house, how did that S3 go from audi-sport?


Cheers Nathan, your comments mean a lot and are much appreciated, S3 is coming along nicely, just stopped for a bite to eat then back to add the 2nd layer of sealant and do a few small touch's.:thumb:



Imperial-blue-rs said:


> What you didn't give me a call! lol
> I'd liked to of had a butchers of that up close!
> What was the paint like to correct compared to the Mk1?


Sorry Mark, tbh there was so much to do as Ford obviously expose there cars to all sorts without some form of protection.
The paint was fairly tough but maybe a little softer than yours, the black trim was a complete PITA and marked as soon as you looked at it.:lol:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Nathan, your comments mean a lot and are much appreciated


I'm afraid Rob, I can only speak the *TRUTH!!!!!!*

"*Praise is given, where praise is due*" :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> S3 is coming along nicely, just stopped for a bite to eat then back to add the 2nd layer of sealant and do a few small touch's.:thumb:


Look forward to it if you do a right up.


----------

